

Clever Oculus Project Lets You Live Your Life In Third Person - epenn
http://techcrunch.com/2014/07/01/clever-oculus-project-lets-you-live-your-life-in-third-person/?utm_campaign=fb&ncid=fb

======
indrax
>If we may suggest a next version of the project: have a drone follow you
automatically, blasting its camera feed to the Rift wirelessly.

[https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/sqdr/hexo-your-
autonomo...](https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/sqdr/hexo-your-autonomous-
aerial-camera)

~~~
astigsen
It would be far more interesting to have a camera equipped drone like the this
[0] connected directly to the Oculus Rift. Especially if you could outfit it
with two cameras instead of one, for stereo vision.

Since the camera moves independently of the drone, you could use the full
range of motion of your head to control the camera while flying it. It would
probably be the closest you could get to feeling like you are flying yourself.

[0] [http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2014/06/flying-and-
crashing-a...](http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2014/06/flying-and-
crashing-a-1300-quadcopter-drone/)

------
probably_wrong
In case you are interested in the DIY version:

[http://www.instructables.com/id/Viewing-Myself-in-3rd-
Person...](http://www.instructables.com/id/Viewing-Myself-in-3rd-Person/)

------
nilsimsa
Now I can see my balding head all the time...

------
pizza
I wonder what it feels like?

~~~
probably_wrong
Check the instructables link I posted about a similar project. Around step 8
they start commenting on that.

